# stoney bud



## g-13 (Mar 18, 2007)

where did u buy the drain fittings for the diy system u built?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> where did u buy the drain fittings for the diy system u built?


They're available all over the net. They're called "Bulkhead Fittings". Here's a link to the type you would want.

Make sure you get the one with the Blue tint.

Click Here


----------



## g-13 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks sb


----------

